# New TiVo Menu Structure



## unknownpa (Feb 23, 2016)

I find that the current TiVo menu structure can be very confusing for newer users and over the years has become quite obsolete. Why not try a menu structure like the one below? (Of course, the proposed menu structure has many things that aren't even features yet and is missing some current features but I hope they will someday be added)

KEY FOR THIS POST

*TiVo Central Menu Item >*

Sub-menu item

Now here's my proposed TiVo Menu Structure

*Watch Live TV >*

*My Library >* (Replaces My Shows because My Shows includes a plethora of content)

All Content (Shows all recorded movies, tv shows, music (from home media servers), photo albums (from home media servers) including those from other TiVos on the network)
My Shows (Shows recorded TV shows and those on a home media server)
My Movies (Shows recorded movies and those on a home media server)
My Music (Shows music on a home media server)
My Photos (Shows photo albums on a home media server)

*New & Upcoming >* (Shows what's popular on TV, new recordings, and what's recording in the future.)

What to watch now
Recent recordings
ToDo List
Manage OnePasses

*Search >* (Makes search a lot easier to access)

Search everything
Search this TiVo
Search TV shows
Search movies
Search music
Search actors
Search apps
Search web videos
WishList searches

*TV Shows >* (Shows a list of all TV streaming apps)

Netflix
Hulu
Amazon Instant Video
Go to My Shows

*Movies >* (Shows a list of all movie streaming apps)

Netflix
Crackle
Amazon Instant Video
Go to My Movies

*Music >* (Shows a list of all music streaming apps)

Pandora
Plex
Go to My Music

*Photos >* (Shows a list of all photo apps)

Flickr
Google Photos
Go to My Photos

*Apps >* (Shows a list of all downloaded applications that do not fit in the categories above)

Facebook
Skype
YouTube
TiVo Applications Store

*Settings >* (Shows a list of all system settings)

Network
Video
Audio
Recording
Cable Provider Settings
etc. settings

*Help & Information >* (Shows a list of all help topics including those taken from support.tivo.com to provide more solutions to user.)

About this TiVo
Search button to search help!
etc. help articles


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

If the bold items are all Top Level, I'd say that's way too much refinement for the top level. I'd be happy if they'd just port the updated Settings and Messages structure on the Bolt to the Roamio/Premiere/Mini. And maybe a separate top level menu item for streaming app access.


----------



## unknownpa (Feb 23, 2016)

tatergator1 said:


> If the bold items are all Top Level, I'd say that's way too much refinement for the top level. I'd be happy if they'd just port the updated Settings and Messages structure on the Bolt to the Roamio/Premiere/Mini. And maybe a separate top level menu item for streaming app access.


I think most NEW users would prefer clear navigation. My parents have upgraded to TiVo recently and their biggest complaint was that the TiVo central menu had items that were too similar/too vague.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo does focus groups for these sorts of things. They're not going to change the whole structure of the menu because your parents don't like the way they're laid out.


----------



## unknownpa (Feb 23, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo does focus groups for these sorts of things. They're not going to change the whole structure of the menu because your parents don't like the way they're laid out.


Obviously not. But I was suggesting this because the ease of use of the first TiVos was one of the key selling points. They're losing market share to those DVRs that are much easier to use, and it's one of the reasons TiVo may not be around in a few years.

Also, I thought this was a feedback forum. I don't understand the hostility here. And you're a mod? Aren't mods supposed to support members of the forum, not ridicule them?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

unknownpa said:


> Obviously not. But I was suggesting this because the ease of use of the first TiVos was one of the key selling points. They're losing market share to those DVRs that are much easier to use, and it's one of the reasons TiVo may not be around in a few years.
> 
> Also, I thought this was a feedback forum. I don't understand the hostility here. And you're a mod? Aren't mods supposed to support members of the forum, not ridicule them?


I don't feel Dan was trying to ridicule you. He was just pointing out how these things work. If you want to reach TiVo, this is surely not the place. Try here: http://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx

Your ideas have merit. Change is hard. I follow a lot of DVR boxes. I can't think of any box with so many features that are simple to use. What you know is always easier than what you don't know. That's life.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sorry if my message was a bit blunt. I wasn't trying to be mean. However I've talked to TiVo employees in the past about this and I know for a fact that they use focus groups for usability. So I'm pretty sure they're aware of how their UI works for new users. 

My personal critique of your layout... 

1) There is no need for a "live TV" menu item, there is a button on the remote for that

2) There are too many options, you never want the first menu to scroll

3) My Shows should always be the first item on the list as it's the one most people will use most often

4) There is nothing wrong with combining Music & Photos, since both are secondary features that are only used by a small percentage of users

5) Having categories for apps will isolate individual apps and cause them to want to be in every category, resulting in multiple duplicate lists


----------



## unknownpa (Feb 23, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> Sorry if my message was a bit blunt. I wasn't trying to be mean. However I've talked to TiVo employees in the past about this and I know for a fact that they use focus groups for usability. So I'm pretty sure they're aware of how their UI works for new users.
> 
> My personal critique of your layout...
> 
> ...


For some reason my TiVo has a live TV button. And I agree that there would be duplicate lists but that is also the case with the current TiVo with the streaming apps also appearing at the bottom of the my shows list.

And I do agree on some of your points, my idea needs some refinements, but I still do believe that the current TiVo interface (which hasn't changed for quite some time) could be refined more for usability and I'm sure there would be a way for TiVo to do it. While my idea is not the best I'm sure there's ideas out there that are better in terms of usability for the TiVo menu.

Best regards,
unknownpa


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVos menus have changed quite a bit over the years, and have changed even more on the Bolt. (mostly the setting section)

What To Watch Now replaced the menu option for Live TV. OTT video providers were added to the Find TV, Movies & Videos. My Shows got a 3 pane interface with categories rather then just being one big list. Showcases and podcasts were removed. Most of the old HME apps were removed. etc...

The UI is constantly evolving, but they have to retain some level of familiarity so as not to alienate existing users.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

For me the main menu is fine. It is the lower levels that could be cleaned up. Some of the lesser used items are in odd spots. 

But the real mess is My Shows. 

The groupings are a mess. Why are the video providers there? They don't belong there any more than favorite channels do. 

Why can't i group into folder just recordings? Why do I have to include streaming options to get folders?

Why is there no indicator that I've watched or partially watched a show?

Why can't I configure what is in the list with the left column off so I can see more of the name with the new and skip icons. 

Methinks the focus groups are not very good.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

What model tivo do you have? An older box, or a Premiere on the old SD menus?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> For me the main menu is fine. It is the lower levels that could be cleaned up. Some of the lesser used items are in odd spots.
> 
> But the real mess is My Shows.
> 
> ...


You can customize the categories on the left.

There is a little bar that shows when you've watched, or partially watched, a recording. They don't have access to that data when dealing with streaming shows though.

With the left column off they just show everything, which is how it's always been.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

TonyD79 said:


> Why can't i group into folder just recordings? Why do I have to include streaming options to get folders?


Huh? I have recordings w/out streaming showing in folders all the time.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Huh? I have recordings w/out streaming showing in folders all the time.


Only if you have no streaming episodes. No folders if you pick recordings on the left.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> You can customize the categories on the left. There is a little bar that shows when you've watched, or partially watched, a recording. They don't have access to that data when dealing with streaming shows though. With the left column off they just show everything, which is how it's always been.


That is not what I meant and I don't care how it's always been. It's a mess. It is cluttered. And requires butting pushing.

I've used about different dvrs in the last five years and the my shows list in TiVo is the worst. Not by a lot but the worst.


----------



## unknownpa (Feb 23, 2016)

jrtroo said:


> What model tivo do you have? An older box, or a Premiere on the old SD menus?


I have a TiVo Roamio Plus but it's running Atlantic Broadband software.

I also have 6 TiVo Minis connected to the Roamio Plus.


----------



## unknownpa (Feb 23, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> That is not what I meant and I don't care how it's always been. It's a mess. It is cluttered. And requires butting pushing.
> 
> I've used about different dvrs in the last five years and the my shows list in TiVo is the worst. Not by a lot but the worst.


+1. Being able to make playlists even would be a plus for binge watching all of your favorite shows in a custom order.


----------



## unknownpa (Feb 23, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> TiVos menus have changed quite a bit over the years, and have changed even more on the Bolt. (mostly the setting section)
> 
> What To Watch Now replaced the menu option for Live TV. OTT video providers were added to the Find TV, Movies & Videos. My Shows got a 3 pane interface with categories rather then just being one big list. Showcases and podcasts were removed. Most of the old HME apps were removed. etc...
> 
> The UI is constantly evolving, but they have to retain some level of familiarity so as not to alienate existing users.


Is the settings UI finally the same (HD instead of SD on the Bolt)????


----------



## unknownpa (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh, and the biggest thing that bothers me about the Bolt, however off topic this is, is that the TiVo logo on the new Bolt remote does not match the logo on the Bolt itself. (Just look at the feet of the logo).


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

That is the *biggest *thing? I would have put that in the OP before laying out the suggestion for the UI layout.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> That is not what I meant and I don't care how it's always been. It's a mess. It is cluttered. And requires butting pushing.
> 
> I've used about different dvrs in the last five years and the my shows list in TiVo is the worst. Not by a lot but the worst.


I assume by what you wrote that you haven't used a FIOS dvr. They have the worst dvr interface IMO. It's completely non-intuitive.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mrsean said:


> I assume by what you wrote that you haven't used a FIOS dvr. They have the worst dvr interface IMO. It's completely non-intuitive.


The Comcast X1 UI isn't much better. It's nowhere near as good as the TiVo UI.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mrsean said:


> I assume by what you wrote that you haven't used a FIOS dvr. They have the worst dvr interface IMO. It's completely non-intuitive.


I was talking about the list of recorded shows only. Fios is better on that aspect. Overall, TiVo is better.

I use them both daily.


----------



## unknownpa (Feb 23, 2016)

jrtroo said:


> That is the *biggest *thing? I would have put that in the OP before laying out the suggestion for the UI layout.


I apologize. I should not have used biggest. I should say the biggest EXTERNAL DESIGN choice for the Bolt.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

unknownpa said:


> Is the settings UI finally the same (HD instead of SD on the Bolt)????


Almost. There are a couple of complex settings menus which aren't HD, like the network screen and the one with all the remote control TV codes. But I'd say 99% are HD now.


----------

